# .....Aaaaaaaad look who I met this time!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So Ive been going to they gym A LOT over the past eight months. Yesterday I went much earlier than my normal time, and look who I met!

He was in a group exercise class (wtf?) with elite HS athletes from around the area. I had already made friends with the instructor in prior weeks.

I go to grab a foam roller from the corner and there D-Fish is sitting right next to me. I had to do a double take. Walked back to the instructor and said "Am I seeing who I think Im seeing???" He says "Yeah that Derick Fisher"...I couldnt contain myself any longer....

"MY MAN!" I blurt out, "I have your 0.4 shot on my wall!"

Instructor says "Well go grab it", I look at Fisher and he nods in approval. I race home 2min away, grab the photo and a good marker and raced back.

Fisher was nice, shook my hand, asked my name. Signed the photo and took a picture with me.

I had to ask....

"Mr. Fisher, I totally admit I only have my information from stories and not first hand....but is Kobe....a prick? Like if he wasnt as great as he was would people put up with him?"

He asked if I had ever met him

"No never have and totally admit all my opinions are just from stories but it always painted him as the instigator/agitator of the team while you were always viewed as the mediator between Kobe and the rest of the team"

He sort of chuckled and said "Thats like judging Robert Di Niro the person by what he does in his films.

Fair enough, Im not gonna argue that.

...and no, I didnt give him shit about his shirt

So yeah, I was on cloud 9 yesterday. :baseldance:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Also, when I handed him the photo he paused for quite a bit looking at it. It gave the feeling he hadnt seen or thought of that moment for a long time and was still sad/pissed they didnt win that year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And that's exactly the facial expression I'd expect someone with an NYK shirt to have.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

On a related note, it looks like you've been killing it at the gym these days compared to old pictures. Good for you man. Impressive.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm peanut butter and jealous right now...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

DaRizzle,

I thought you are about 30 years old. You look older than I do.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> On a related note, it looks like you've been killing it at the gym these days compared to old pictures. Good for you man. Impressive.


Thanks for noticing, down 75lbs since December 2014. 265lbs down to 190. Want to get to 185ish. From 30%+ bodyfat down to 9%. Almost time for my first bulk  Having knowledge and a plan thats proven is awesome.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> DaRizzle,
> 
> I thought you are about 30 years old. You look older than I do.


Turned 36 in June good sir. How old are you?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Turned 36 in June good sir. How old are you?


Science knows no age. It is timeless.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow...I talked to the trainer again today...He is in negotiations/interview with Kobes camp to be a trainer for him. He currently trains CP3 and DeAndre Jordan as well. I let him know how big a bball fan I am. He took my number and said he would happily call/text me whenever he is coming in with any NBA player....holy shit

I also told him I was going to give my real estate business card to D-Fish but didnt think it was the right time since he was in the middle of a workout....He told me to give him a bunch of my cards and he would give them to the NBA players he trains.....HOLY SHIT!!!!!!! PRAY FOR ME GUYS!

Also, he claims I made D-Fish's day yesterday by recognizing him and being so excited. Evidently Fisher in his own opinion doesnt deserve to be recognized. He thought that somehow people would forget him!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> On a related note, it looks like you've been killing it at the gym these days compared to old pictures. Good for you man. Impressive.


I was about to say the same thing. That's what impressed me the most about your post. The pics in your sig look like you ate the current you. What did you change about your diet the most?

Also cook to see Derek fisher still hangs out in LA despite not working here anymore. No ex-bucks players do that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Science knows no age. It is timeless.


shhhhhh, he might answer, dont scare him


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Turned 36 in June good sir. How old are you?


I think you look younger and more fit than ballscientist. Probably less hairy too (pretty certain he's Armenian).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> I was about to say the same thing. That's what impressed me the most about your post. The pics in your sig look like you ate the current you. What did you change about your diet the most?
> 
> Also cook to see Derek fisher still hangs out in LA despite not working here anymore. No ex-bucks players do that.


No fads, no carb counting....all about calories, that simple

I used a calculator to figure my calories burned per day (2450cal) and then ate at at least a 500cal deficit per day(no more than 30% deficit).

Calculator (I set to zero exercise since I dont want it guessing how much I burn. I also know my bodyfat so I use that formula, there are bodyfat estimator pics online)

http://iifym.com/tdee-calculator/

500cal x 7days = 3500cal...which equals 1lbs of fat. So you can lose 4lbs a month with zero exercise...Ive been eating roughly 1750cal per day + all the extra calories I burn during my workouts.

.8-1g of protein per LEAN (optimal) bodyweight. So I consume 140-190g of protein per day. This helps make sure you are losing fat, not muscle. It also helps building muscle.

5g Creatine every day (no mom its not steroids)

Im doing a "PPL" workout program 5-6 days a week, 90+min each time.
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=149807833

I add deadlifts on every other pull day, planks and cable crunches every day.

Reddits r/fitness really got me going with all my knowledge.

Thanks guys, making me feel all warm n fuzzy n shit :cheers: <-----I miss beer, lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'm peanut butter and jealous right now...


Lets find you and your woman a house/townhome/condo in the South Bay then you can bump into Nash and D Fish!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Turned 36 in June good sir. How old are you?


my profile:

42, fit, 5'11", 172 pounds

Jamel spell the word "fit" to "fat". That is called red-dickulous mispelling.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

BS, come down to LA and lets party. We can be two wild and crazy guys.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> BS, come down to LA and lets party. We can be two wild and crazy guys.


Isn't he too old? He makes emonk look like Justin bieber.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im too old too. When I say party I mean watch some TV


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Before I go to LA, I will let you know one month ahead of time.

Let's get some attractive girls first such as Lakers dancers, Hollywood supporting casts ..... to join our Party.

I am working on internet exploring now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

You had me at internet exploring


----------

